# Raptors @ Suns, Nov. 22nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (1-9) @ *Phoenix Suns* (4-5)
November 22nd, 2005, 9:00 PM EST
The Score

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Charlie Villanueva, Chris Bosh*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NASH, STEVE" TITLE="NASH, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/NASH, STEVE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BELL, RAJA" TITLE="BELL, RAJA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/jazz/BELL, RAJA.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARION, SHAWN" TITLE="MARION, SHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/MARION, SHAWN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg">
*Steve Nash, Jim Jackson, Raja Bell, Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas*
</center>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I was wrong last time, picking A-Train to match up with Zo.

I'm going to project again. Bosh knows Thomas' game very well (good friends, workout partners in Texas). Marion is an undersized power forward.

So I'm giving Charlie his first NBA start in this game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

nah, i think Sam will go with Hoff on the road.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Jim Jackson? It's either going to Diaw or Jones at SF, sliding Bell to the SG.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

trick said:


> Jim Jackson? It's either going to Diaw or Jones.


no, speedy's right, it's going to be Jim Jackson

here's a link:
Jim Jackson starts


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

shookem said:


> no, speedy's right, it's going to be Jim Jackson
> 
> here's a link:
> Jim Jackson starts


:doh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Over/under: Raptors shoot 25 three point shots.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

under...and to quote Sam Mitchell..."why mess with it if it aint broken" so Charlie isnt going to start...he will come of the bench....it will be James/MoPete/Jalen/Bosh/Hoff


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Over/under: Raptors shoot 25 three point shots.


under, unless Charlie is absolutly on fire.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Even if Charlie does light up from downtown, theres no way 25 get hucked up.
5 from Charlie
5 from James
5 from Mo
3 from Jalen

And thats pushing it, sure James put 9 up against the Heat, but it wont happen again.


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

shookem said:


> nah, i think Sam will go with Hoff on the road.


i htink that sam is goin to bring C-villa off the bench cuz he bring sin so much energy good 6th man, so who does he start then the line up will be like this 

pg. James
sg. Rose
sf. Mo Pete
pf. Bonner
C. Bosh 

but since we are playin th esins and they play small ball i woul dlove to see our starting 5 like this 

Pg. JOse
Sg. James
Sf. Rose
Pf. Joey GRAHAM 
C . BOsh 

i htink that with marion at the 4 our 4's wil be in a miss match all night i dont think CV is quick enough yet to play th e3 so he will be a lia billity againt marion same with Bosh (defense) so why not start Joey there since joey played the 4 in college he wount be at a size disadvantage and he is quick enough and strong enough to play inside against an under sized 4 this would be our best line up against the suns i htink


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

hopefully charlie finds his shot again hoffa continues 2 play sum decent minutes and we get the win!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Ride the wave generated from the Heat game...

Suns have virtually no interior presence on the offensive side for obvious reasons, so they'll more than likely look to their perimeter game 9 times out of 10.

Really have to hope Nash doesn't get his shots falling, and then really restrict the rest of the Suns bench, namely Diaw, Jackson, House and co. Barbosa out will hurt them, considering the perimeter firepower he provided them prior to the Manu flop incident. Restrict their bench from contributing to the scoreboard and we're looking good.

Be interesting to see if we go lock-down on them or try and beat them out score for score. Either way, we can't afford to go cold from the perimeter.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

it is going to be a fun game to watch, unfortunatly i dont think it is going to be a win


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> under...and to quote Sam Mitchell..."why mess with it if it aint broken" so Charlie isnt going to start...he will come of the bench....it will be James/MoPete/Jalen/Bosh/Hoff


But the starting lineup is broke.... has been all year.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

This should be a tough one. 

We'll need Charlie V to shoot better this game. Rose will need to show up too, hopefully he can maintain his form from the Heat game, time to break out of the slump. I'm expecting huge games from James and Bosh.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

If our shots aren't falling, we are going to be in a serious world of hurt. I think we definitely need big games from James, Jalen, and Mo to stand any chance. Even if Hoff starts, I have a strong feeling he is gonna sit the rest of the game and Charlie is gonna be in there due to the pace of the game and the firepower we are going to need. 

I think this is winnable, but in reality I say the Suns go for 120 due to Toronto's lackluster D.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Right after we get our first win, we face the Suns on a road swing. Good thing we got that win.

I'm not expecting a win, but I'm hoping for a fun game.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I had great seats for last year's 47 points in a quarter disaster.

It was a dandy.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Heres an over under for you 

Marion Over/Under 13.5 boards


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveHartfiel said:


> Heres an over under for you
> 
> Marion Over/Under 13.5 boards


that's a good one, I'll go with over.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

under


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Just like the game against the Heat, we play them at the best moment for us. 
They play without their big star and another opening player.
We have a real chance of winning this game. 
I liked the suggestion of Joey plays the 4 on Marion. Nice idea, IMO, and good experience for Joey. 
If KT is in foul trouble, we will have a much easier game. 

Matrix over 13.5 boards.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Divine Spammer said:


> Just like the game against the Heat, we play them at the best moment for us.
> They play without their big star and another opening player.
> We have a real chance of winning this game.
> I liked the suggestion of Joey plays the 4 on Marion. Nice idea, IMO, and good experience for Joey.
> ...



hey....good job on the jose fan club....buti was just joking baout the being the first one thing....u should put urself at number one man...ut appreciate it...hhahhaa....good job....repped


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

marion over 13.5 

over/under bosh with 26pts


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Marion Over 13.5 rbs.

Bosh Over 26 pts.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> I had great seats for last year's 47 points in a quarter disaster.
> 
> It was a dandy.


Me too best seats i ever had, it was the third quarter I beleive.

Always excited to see the suns play, but very much so tonight. Good thing for the Raps that Barbosa is ou, he is clearly a SG not a PG and had been playing out of his mind.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yup, tough game to win as Phoenix is so tough to stop from scoring and we are definitely prone to dry spells. The Marion/Bosh mismatch will be very interesting to follow, as will the point guard duel. 

Over/under 232 aggregate points?

Over/under 9 minutes for Hoffa?


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

This is a winnable game. I love the idea of starting Graham at PF so Bosh/Villanueva aren't getting burned by the Matrix all night. Bosh should have a good game here with either undersized Marion or the much slower Kurt Thomas on him. However, if what speedy said is true about Bosh knowing Thomas's game well from being workout partners, it probably also means that Thomas knows Bosh's game well. James will probably have a big game, too - Nash will be defending him (need I say more?). 

Marion under 13.5 boards (if Joey guards him for most of the game, over otherwise)
Bosh under 26 pts. (James will go crazy, Bosh won't get the ball enough to score that much)

Here's another one:
James over/under 30 pts. (I think over)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Will be very interesting to see if the boys can keep themselves in the game and earn a chance to win. Will our 2 bigs consistantly create problems for the Suns frontcourt or will Marion run circles around them?

Phoenix aren't a great team at the moment (without Amare) and that makes this a winnable game. GO RAPTORS!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

we could win but we have to play our best ball of the season


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like Hoffa's getting the starting gig. Should be interesting to see how he plays the more athletic Thomas.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Starting Lineup:

James
Mo-Pete
Rose
Bosh
Araujo

Speedy, Speedy, Speedy..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Looks like Hoffa's getting the starting gig. Should be interesting to see how he plays the *more athletic* Thomas.


Thats a stretch.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh just undressed Marion. He can take advantage of this matchup big time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

HOFFA! What a start.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Thats a stretch.


A poor choice of words on my behalf.

Either way, it'll be different to banging it physically with Zo.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors.. 8-0? Whats going on here!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoffa got blocked. But don't worry. He went up right away - no hesititation. Like Leo said, thats a good block. Don't let it affect your confidence Hoff.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Quarters going by really fast. 14-8 Raps. 5 something left.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Charlie In..

I'm talking to myself..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Graham with the long range jumper. Let's go Joe.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Jose and Matt on.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Dammit, lost my video stream.

House jumper ties the game at 18 a piece, end of the first.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Charlie In..
> 
> I'm talking to myself..


hahahha...that was funny...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rose.. Mr.Selfish


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Graham is trying to do too much.. Young fella! Let the game come to ya!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Shawn Marion is EATING us up on the boards


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I can't believe we're only down 5. We've been playing awful.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Chucking like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

marion is going to have a career night...jesus


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I gotta give it to Rose.. he's been playing good. Determined going to the hoop.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Someone tell me.. how are we only down 4? 

We can beat this team, easily.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If I was to guess, I'd say defensively we've fought through approx. zero screens tonight. We are switching on every screen. The Suns are getting bigs on smalls and in reverse at will... somehow we haven't been burned on it much. Is this our strategy, to have Bonner guarding Nash all night? Either we're lazy as hell or Sam has extreme confidence in our "zone" defense.

The Suns are not resisting us at all. Attribute our defecit to very poor play on offense by our team. We are catering to the Suns so much it makes me sick.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

seems like the raps are building on there previous faults...see better passes, better looks at the basket and actually some 'D'...to give them some credit, it would be hard even on the best defensive team to defend marion...but other than that, raptors look like the have bite...

looking forward to the second half...

look for CV to wake up, and calderon to run some creative plays...

bosh will continue with his streak, and jalen is playing team ball...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i was getting exctied when Bosh hit those 3 jumpers....i thought he was going to take over the game....but then Mr. Nashty hit a shot and stopped our offense dead in its tracks


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

damn.. hoffa, nice effort.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow.. we're really confident with our big guys guarding Nash..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoffa.. nice screen, then cut to the basket. tough catch as well.

keep it up big fella.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow. This game is awful.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hoffa with 4 boards and 3 of them on the O boards...good stuff Hoff...and more importantly 10 minutes and only 2 fouls...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

BOSHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! as i type this NASSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHH


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

nash has 15/7 

















7 TO"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

and now im talking to myself...Bosh is absing Diaw


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

we must really want our Bigs covering Nash...wtf is giong on...and Joey G has een realeased


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Villllllllllllllllllllllllanueeeeeeeeeeva


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bosh is taking over...that hook shot is coming along nicely...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow. Rooks have been AWFUL.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

is it just me or is htis game going by really really quickly?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

count it and one for Chris Bosh...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> is it just me or is htis game going by really really quickly?


It is. Game supposed to finish at 11:30. End of 3rd, and its 10:30.

BOSH!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Even though we're winning, I am becoming depressed watching this game.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

wish we could trade for Marion

(Leo would try to marry him though)


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

this is going to be very frustraing if we lose.....man suns are shooting 38% and 2/22 on threes....if we lose.....


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

takl about no defense...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bosh really needs to get back into this game...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

MATTTTTTTTTT BONNNNNNNNNER....the TTC is roling baby...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

75-74 Raps
5:30 to go in the fourth

I am amazed Sam Mitchell has kept Bosh on the bench so long.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bosh with some defense and Mike James with the three...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

stupid shawn marion and his putback


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

man

Chris in the late 4th is no Vince Carter


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> man
> 
> Chris in the late 4th is no Vince Carter


for realll....but he is only 21..and give him some time to realize he needs to step it up a little more in the 4th...but in his defence...not many are like Vince in the 4th..Vince was preety clutch...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bosh is really not stepping it up....its over 1-10...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh.. gets shut down by Brian Grant in crunch time..


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks Mitchell and Bonner!...thx...


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

we need at least a 10pt lead to close out games


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

wheres Vince when you need him huh?! kidding aside... man whats going with jalen rose... he didnt step up in the clutch... we all know bosh isnt capable...


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Please FIRE SAM!

What an idiot he kept CB4 off too long, good job. We lost the game because of him and more importantly bosh's streak of 8 games with a double double looks like it's over because Sam is a loser.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

yah Jalen really doessnt care about being here...at this point he is keeping his mouth shut and playing liek ****...and picking up that massively unearned paycheck...what a bum....


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Marshall_42 said:


> Please FIRE SAM!
> 
> What an idiot he kept CB4 off too long, good job. We lost the game because of him and more importantly bosh's streak of 8 games with a double double looks like it's over because Sam is a loser.


not to mention the fact that he kept bonner in for the lat 7 minutes of the game! brutal


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Horrible.

I never want to lose, but if we'd won this game, it would've been a terrible lesson. 999/1000 times you cannot win playing the way we played tonight.

This was an easy win for us if we even attempted to execute a game plan. I'm very frustrated with Sam and with the players.

I can't think of anything redeeming about our play tonight.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

^what about Bosh putting on a clinic in the first half?

some of those spins were crazy (instead of ever, ever dribbling? he should just spin-dribble to wherever he wants to go)


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I dunno, i seriously think we lost the game cuz of Mitchell again....why would u put Bonner on Nash? it happened a couple of times, and Bonner never was there under the basket at least to get rebounds at the end, the wide open put back for Marion.....

What happen to MoP? CharlieV? MoP was doing pretty well on defense, and CharlieV was grabbing rebounds in the 4th....


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

frank_white said:


> not to mention the fact that he kept bonner in for the lat 7 minutes of the game! brutal


Ya I know why didn't he put Charlie V on, Sam need to go he's an idiot. 

Am I the only thats more upset about CB4 not playing most of 4th Q then about about the lost?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> ^what about Bosh putting on a clinic in the first half?
> 
> some of those spins were crazy (instead of ever, ever dribbling? he should just spin to wherever he wants to go)


I don't mind Bosh scoring in isolation but our offensive structure was pathetic tonight. There is a difference between running the offense through him and expecting him to be our offense. And you're right in saying he should always spin and do up-and-unders, because his ballhandling is no good right now. When he puts the ball on the floor for more than one bounce he almost always loses it or falls down.


I think at the end of the first I counted four offensive possessions where not one of our players stepped foot in the opposing paint after the ball crossed the half court. Four! Sickening.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Bosh played ok but still isnt ready for those kind of touches late in the fourth. Since we are rebuilding and not counting much on wins it is a good idea that Bosh experiences these types of situations.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i dont like saying this... mitchell is serious not looking too good here... i even know what he is going to say, for the reason leaving bonner out there... he was playing good/hot... thats his excuse for putting players on the floor...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

should have gone to James in the 4th Bosh/RastaMonsta matchup was a dud.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> i dont like saying this... mitchell is serious not looking too good here... i even know what he is going to say, for the reason leaving bonner out there... he was playing good/hot... thats his excuse for putting players on the floor...


ummm yah....Charlie was 1-7...mo was 2-5...joey was the only one that shouldve been out there instead of Bonner...i mean yah he is a liabilty on the defensive end..but it isnt like the Suns are going to sto anybody..there defence IS there offense...so Matt was the best choice...Sam has said repeatedly he will play whom ever is hot that night..and we needed a basketb that time..and matt was making his shots...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> ummm yah....Charlie was 1-7...mo was 2-5...joey was the only one that shouldve been out there instead of Bonner...i mean yah he is a liabilty on the defensive end..but it isnt like the Suns are going to sto anybody..there defence IS there offense...so Matt was the best choice...Sam has said repeatedly he will play whom ever is hot that night..and we needed a basketb that time..and matt was making his shots...


but matt aint no baller he aint no match changer we no this charlie is and joey mite be we just dont no it yet.. charlie shudda gt sum burn cant believe mitchell any1 have silas's number please?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> I dunno, i seriously think we lost the game cuz of Mitchell again....*why would u put Bonner on Nash?* it happened a couple of times, and Bonner never was there under the basket at least to get rebounds at the end, the wide open put back for Marion.....
> 
> What happen to MoP? CharlieV? MoP was doing pretty well on defense, and CharlieV was grabbing rebounds in the 4th....



It wasn't that we 'put' Matt on Nash its that Phoenix has mastered forcing the switch. Nash just runs picks with the big man until theres a switch and then they iso for him to drive against Bonner or Hoffa or Bosh, it happened to all of them. Phx has such trigger happy shooters that TO was switching all screen to try and avoid anyone being open for a second while the defender fights past the screen. 

If I'm Mike Dantoni, I'm starting Eddie House at the two while Barbosa is out.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I don't mind Bosh scoring in isolation but our offensive structure was pathetic tonight. There is a difference between running the offense through him and expecting him to be our offense. And you're right in saying he should always spin and do up-and-unders, because his ballhandling is no good right now. When he puts the ball on the floor for more than one bounce he almost always loses it or falls down.
> 
> 
> I think at the end of the first I counted four offensive possessions where not one of our players stepped foot in the opposing paint after the ball crossed the half court. Four! Sickening.


yeah, on any given series it's pretty obvious he has a set number of moves, and if he goes one step further he just loses it. 

If a defender can alter his rhythm, he can stop him (otherwise? bucket or foul)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Sam didn't want to burn a timeout in the early 4th Q to get Bosh back in, and the Raps were not losing ground. The game had few whistles and we lost a couple of minutes off the clock between Sam calling on Bosh to go in and the next whistle. Should have called the TO.

Raps decided to switch ALL picks which left our bigs on Nash and small guards all night. We were not quick enough to switch back and the Suns were very smart about moving the players far apart after the switch to prevent that.

Will Bosh become a reliable go-to guy down the stretch of games? I don't know. But I do know we need to feed him all year and see if he can become that. Right now he is too prone to turnovers and is unsure how to attack in certain spots. We need to know if Bosh is our main guy or if we need to bring in a first option for the end of games.

Charlie was horrible. Marion abused him all night. Charlie was playing C on our second unit and matched up with Marion and could not score inside? He should have dominated that small Suns lineup inside the paint. Very weak inside. Very disturbing. No way you could play Charlie down the stretch.

Sam went with Bonner because he is our best big on the switches, he hustles on D, and his shot was going down. Better move may have been to go really small with MoP, Joey, and Bosh on the front line. If EWill was healthy he could have played PF down the stretch.

Bad teams find ways to lose. And that is what the Raps did last night.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> Charlie was horrible. Marion abused him all night. Charlie was playing C on our second unit and matched up with Marion and could not score inside? He should have dominated that small Suns lineup inside the paint. Very weak inside. Very disturbing. No way you could play Charlie down the stretch.


I agree he was bad lastnight, but I felt that the refs were allowing marion to be pretty physical in the post and that made it pretty difficult on villa. No excuses, but I'm not sure a 6'10+ player would be allowed to bump so much.




lucky777s said:


> Sam went with Bonner because he is our best big on the switches, he hustles on D, and his shot was going down.


This love affair with bonner is getting frustrating. I appreciate that he hustles and can make the open shot, but his defense is horrible. I don't care how hard you are working if you can't defend you shouldn't be in down the stretch. Mitchell's appreciation of Bonner is taking minutes away from others, especially hoffa. Who deserved more time given his recent performance


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

You know what I find encouraging? the way the Raps make their opponents play on the Raps level.
The suns had a horrible game, so did the heat and boston and philly and so on....we may not be winning but at least for the last little while teams aren't playing well against us...that's something, and hey, you gotta loose games to get a high pick....?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ We were great at that under coach O'Neill. Teams could come in shooting 50% and hit 38% against us. Probably a bit of it had to do with us playing half-decent perimeter defense but I think there was a cloud of ineptitude that just washed over our games.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SOME positive notes, I won't even go over the negative.

Hoffa played well for his second straight game. He is less hesitant, which is good to see. Had a couple bad passes thrown to him last night which he couldn't catch, which he was probably blamed for. I would have liked to see him in the 4th, when Marion was killing us on the boards.

Jose showed good scoring ability when he went head to head with Nash for a little bit. Hit the open jumper last night which is good to see.

Bosh was good, but Brian Grant just shut him down in the fourth. All it takes is a saavy veteran that knows what Bosh wants to do to stop him. He isn't a smart enough player as of now to get over that hump.


----------

